# Elsa Pataky & Chris Hemsworth: Überglücklich bei “Avengers”-Premiere



## beachkini (23 Apr. 2012)

​
Im Mai bekommen wir wieder einige Top-Schauspieler auf einer einzigen Leinwand in Aktion zu sehen. Mit Spannung wird besonders der neue Marvel-Film “The Avengers” erwartet. Kein Wunder, denn darin erleben wir Hollywood-Größen wie Scarlett Johansson, Chris Evans und Chris Hemsworth als Superhelden. Am 19.4. trafen sich die zahlreichen Stars des neuen Streifens für die Premiere im Londoner Westfield Shopping Center und strahlten um die Wette.

Doch ein Lächeln fiel uns ganz besonders auf, der australische Schauspieler Chris Hemsworth schien auf Wolke Sieben zu schweben und er hat allen Grund dazu. Er wurde nämlich begleitet von seiner hübschen Frau Elsa Pataky, die stolz ihren Babybauch präsentierte. Die Freude auf das erste gemeinsame Kind ist unverkennbar Riesengroß und Chris entzückte die Premiere-Besucher, indem er immer wieder liebevoll über den kugelrunden Babybauch seiner Frau streichelte.

Diese Fotos sprechen tausend Worte, schon am Gesichtsausdruck des Schauspielers erkennt man, wie stolz er auf seine Frau und den anstehenden Nachwuchs ist. Wann genau der Sprössling auf die Welt kommen wird, ist nicht bekannt, der große Babybauch deutet aber daraufhin, dass es wohl nicht mehr allzu lange dauern wird. Das Paar hat auch noch nicht verraten, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird. Aber egal ob Chris und Elsa bald ein Mädchen oder einen Jungen Willkommen heißen, das Baby macht das Familienglück sicherlich perfekt. 

Die Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...e-london-premiere-19-04-2012-x-53-update.html


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2012)

Auf den Film kann man schon gespannt sein, und die Bilder sind riesig  nicht nur von der Größe, sondern weil Elsa so strahlt


----------

